# Help me with present ideas plz



## Spergymerbles (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey. 

I am not an artist. I am a carpenter. My girlfriend however, loves to paint. I would like to build her something she could use in the studio, but, I have no experience with that stuff and don't know exactly what I should make. Give me some ideas of what you guys would appreciate having hand made for you in the studio. Pls 

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2014)

Easels are pretty easy to put together. Look at pictures in art suppliers and you can probably figure out. Easels are pretty expensive for the ready mades although I only paid about $125for my least expensive. Better yet, if she does not already have one buy her one from an art supplier. Your going to spend that much in materials anyway if you make one.


----------

